# Casco, MI - City Snow Plow Needed



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

Who has a 10' or 11' Plow for a old city truck with a 34" Husting Hitch? Located in Michigan.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Check with Miedema group auctions. They have all sorts of stuff.


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

lefuchs'd said:


> Check with Miedema group auctions. They have all sorts of stuff.


They have 2 of them but they said they arnt going to auction any time soon


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

I will look for the number in the morning, but there are a couple heavy truck repair shops that always have odds and ends out in front of them off I75 in Saginaw just before you hit the Zilwalkee bridge. They may be another spot to check. I will find it.


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

lefuchs'd said:


> I will look for the number in the morning, but there are a couple heavy truck repair shops that always have odds and ends out in front of them off I75 in Saginaw just before you hit the Zilwalkee bridge. They may be another spot to check. I will find it.


Thank you so much, i need the 34" husting style mount


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an 11' Flink...but I want to sell it with the dump...only 34k on it.


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

johnhenry1933 said:


> I have an 11' Flink...but I want to sell it with the dump...only 34k on it.


Yeah you might as well. They really arnt worth much, $1000 max in very good condition.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

M&K Truck Center, Saginaw
Michigan Truck Parts-----IN WESTLAND TOO!! Closer than Saginaw for you at least.
Lingle Equip
Sawyer sales and service
Interstate Truck Source
Specialized Reconditioning
Saginaw Auto Recycling

They are all within like a half mile stretch off the highway.
May be worth your while to try.
I do not have a contact at a plow shop anymore. 

Weller Truck Parts in Farmington
Royal Truck in Wixom.

If you need to have someone go take a look at something out my way, PM me. I will try and help.

B


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Since I am not familiar with the big plow setup you have, send me a link if you want so I can become educated when I talk to folks.
Thanks!


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

There are a couple on 1800lastbid.com next week


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

Drock78 said:


> There are a couple on 1800lastbid.com next week


Thank you so much!


----------

